# XML und PDF



## JDenis (15. Mrz 2004)

Hallo, 

weiss jemand ob es formatierte Strings gibt die mir z.B ein String nacheinander nicht in eine Zeile schreibt, sondern untereinander oder mit Tabulator.

Generiere gerade aus einer XML Datei ein PDF Dokument. Daten bekommt die XML Datei aus einem Java Programm.

Gruss
Denis


----------



## DP (15. Mrz 2004)

nimmste halt die replace-methode. wobei ich bei längeren strings einen stringbuffer nehmen würde. cu


----------



## JDenis (16. Mrz 2004)

Habe den String Buffer genommen!!

Nur jetzt hänge ich ja meine Strings nacheinander mit z.B. s.apend(":") (s Typ StringBuffer) ein Doppelpunkt an.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit mit diesem Aufruf einen Formatierten String auszugeben wie z.B TAB oder \n?

Gruss 
Denis


----------



## Samurider (16. Mrz 2004)

Es gibt ein Unicode Zeichen für 'nen Carriage Return. Vielleicht geht das.


----------



## JDenis (17. Mrz 2004)

Ok das mit den formatierten Strings funktioniert....leider kein TAB....!!!
Gibt mir [] das aus...naja egal.... Habe jetzt ein vernüftiges Tablemodel erstellt und arbeite mit JFreeReport weiter.........

Gruss
JDenis


----------



## WolfgangK (3. Apr 2004)

Zeichen für Tab: "\t" (als String oder Char mit einfachen "Gänsefüßchen").
Carriage return war meine ich "\r"

Vielleicht hilfts dir ja weiter, so dass du doch noch einen Versuch mit der alten Lösung machen kannst.


----------

